# Neglected British composers



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Among many other musics, I am particularly keen on British composers from the early twentieth century to present day, who I don't believe receive the attention, airtime or concert performances that they deserve.

I don't propose a forensic approach to 'neglected' or 'British', the latter including anything from the British Isles and the Commonwealth (past or present); the former would include Tippett, Rubbra, Rawsthorne and the like, but not Britten, Vaughan Williams or Elgar.

I shall start the thread with a Welsh composer whose music I have enjoyed almost from the day that classical music became my prime genre, circa 1990 (I came late to the party following rock, prog, punk, experimental, avant garde and jazz).

The two pieces I'm listening to from this excellent *Alun Hoddinott* (1929-2008) Lyrita CD are:

1) *Variants for Orchestra* Op. 47 (1966) _24 minutes 40 seconds_
London Symphony Orchestra, Norman Del Mar - Recorded: Bishopsgate Institute, London Sept 1967

2) *The Sun, The Great Luminary of the Universe* Op. 76 (1970) _11 minutes 22 seconds_
London Symphony Orchestra, David Atherton - Recorded: Kingsway Hall, London March 1972


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

George Lloyd, definitely. For sure, he wrote "old-fashioned", tonal, melodious music in the latter half of the 20th century, but in my opinion his symphonies, especially Nos. 4 to 8, are definitely worth hearing. 

Another contemporary composer I like very much is Harrison Birtwistle. Just magical in my opinion. "Night's Black Bird", "Pulse Shadows" and "Earth Dances" are some of my favourite pieces. I am not sure I should classify him as "neglected though, since he has been knighted after all.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Kiki said:


> George Lloyd, definitely. For sure, he wrote "old-fashioned", tonal, melodious music in the latter half of the 20th century, but in my opinion his symphonies, especially Nos. 4 to 8, are definitely worth hearing.
> 
> Another contemporary composer I like very much is Harrison Birtwistle. Just magical in my opinion. "Night's Black Bird", "Pulse Shadows" and "Earth Dances" are some of my favourite pieces. I am not sure I should classify him as "neglected though, since he has been knighted after all.


As I began reading your post, I was asking myself if Birtwistle can be described as 'neglected' and you ask the same at the end!

Last night I listened to (twice!) 'Nenia: The Death Of Orpheus. Terrific music - I'm a big fan of Birtwistle.

I agree about George Lloyd and I really like symphonies 4-8 which I have on the Lyrita CDS.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I love Birtwistle!

I was not at all familiar with Alun Hoddinott, but I just listened to a few snippets on YT, and I like what heard.

Does Scotland count?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Simon Moon said:


> I love Birtwistle!
> 
> I was not at all familiar with Alun Hoddinott, but I just listened to a few snippets on YT, and I like what heard.
> 
> Does Scotland count?


Scotland most definitely counts!

Good that Musgrave is still with us at 93. I have one CD of her music (see below) and I currently have 'Phoenix Rising' in my basket for imminent purchase.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

If Commonwealth is included then Douglas Lilburn should definitely be included as as someone who is poorly represented. Others would include Herbert Howells, Granville Bantock, William Alwyn, William Mathias...


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Becca said:


> If Commonwealth is included then Douglas Lilburn should definitely be included as as someone who is poorly represented. Others would include Herbert Howells, Granville Bantock, William Alwyn, William Mathias...


Yes, as per the OP, British Isles and the Commonwealth.

I first came across Lilburn's music through a couple of Naxos discs of his orchestral music. I was surprised to discover some years later that he had moved onto electronic music (of which I'm unfamiliar).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Any opinions on Lord Berners? Apparently Stravinsky liked his music. This excerpt from The Triumph of Neptune does have a Stravinsky feel.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Definitely a Stravinsky feel to it. I must confess that I've heard very little Lord Berners, just bits and pieces on the radio down the years. Never payed much attention, but the piece you posted is rather good!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Humphrey Searle (whom I think you acknowledged on the CL thread, Henry).

cpo issued two discs of the five symphonies, which were much welcome, but there is next to nothing else available. Arguably the first British serialist (he studied with Webern), and among other things he was an authority on Liszt and was the man behind the daunting task of properly cataloguing Liszt's entire output - his system is the one primarily used today. Searle composed for various categories but the one which continues to draw my eye is his opera based on Gogol's short story _Diary of a Madman_ - I just hope during what's left of my lifetime someone takes up the challenge and records it as it sounds like a very interesting prospect.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

In addition to Herbert Howells and Granville Bantock (previously mentioned), I would add John Ireland


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Kenneth Leighton (1929-88).

A few days ago I played the Chandos CD of his first symphony. Quite a tightly constructed work that impressed me.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

William Hurlstone and Joseph Holbrooke.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Symphonist David Matthews is well worth a listen. His 5th is rather good.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

^^ GMTA ... I had been about to append him to my list! His 9th is also very good.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Becca said:


> ^^ GMTA ... I had been about to append him to my list! His 9th is also very good.


Not heard that yet Becca but I intend to get to it at some stage. There's always John McCabe too.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I've just ordered a disc of String Quartets by Burnley born composer John Pickard well worth a listen imo.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

My word! I had underestimated the appreciation and knowledge of forum members regarding lesser known British and Commonwealth composers! I should have known better.

Every one of the composers and works mentioned in this series of posts is valued very highly by me.


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't know too much of his oeuvre, but I like Arthur Bliss.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

elgars ghost said:


> Humphrey Searle (whom I think you acknowledged on the CL thread, Henry).
> 
> cpo issued two discs of the five symphonies, which were much welcome, but there is next to nothing else available. Arguably the first British serialist (he studied with Webern), and among other things he was an authority on Liszt and was the man behind the daunting task of properly cataloguing Liszt's entire output - his system is the one primarily used today. Searle composed for various categories but the one which continues to draw my eye is his opera based on Gogol's short story _Diary of a Madman_ - I just hope during what's left of my lifetime someone takes up the challenge and records it as it sounds like a very interesting prospect.


Thanks, I know little of Searle's music beyond the symphonies.

Elisabet Lutyens may have been the first British serialist/12 tone composers, or at least one of them. I especially enjoy her 'Chamber Concerto' Op. 8 (1939/40).


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

HenryPenfold said:


> My word! I had underestimated the appreciation and knowledge of forum members regarding lesser known British and Commonwealth composers! I should have known better.


In addition to those already mentioned, these composers are represented in my collection...

Malcolm Arnold
Arthur Benjamin
George Benjamin
Richard Rodney Bennett
Lennox Berkeley
Havergal Brian
George Butterworth
Anna Clyne
Peter Maxwell Davies
George Dyson
Gerald Finzi
Edward German
Percy Grainger (Aussie)
Dorothy Howell
Hamish MacCunn
James MacMillan
E.J. Moeran
Alan Rawsthorne
Robert Simpson
Ethel Smyth
Philip Heseltine aka Peter Warlock
Graham Waterhouse
Malcolm Williamson (Aussie0


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Becca said:


> Edward German


He's German................


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I hope that's a (not very good) joke 

"Sir Edward German was an English musician and composer of Welsh descent, best remembered for his extensive output of incidental music for the stage..."


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Becca said:


> Philip Heseltine aka Peter Warlock


He was a male witch.

[me love bad jokes; gimmie badder ones]


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

A couple of others not yet mentioned:

*Elizabeth Maconchy & Grace Williams*

Henry - I would point you in the direction of two discs of her (Grace Williams) orchestral music on one of your favourite labels 'Lyrita' assuming of course you aren't already aware of them.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

How about Ades, not exactly neglected though. Huw Watkins is another fine composer (and pianist) as is his wife Helen Grime. Following that trail back, there is also Alexander Goehr (Watkins' professor).
A few more...
Turnage,
Julian Anderson,
Simon Bainbridge.
Robert Saxton.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Becca said:


> In addition to those already mentioned, these composers are represented in my collection...
> 
> Malcolm Arnold
> Arthur Benjamin
> ...


Quite a list!

All in my collection too, save for Waterhouse, Clyne & Howell.

Off the top of my head I'd add two composers whose symphonies I've long admired - *Daniel* *Jones* (Welsh) & *Benjamin* *Franklin* (English)

Edit. No sooner had I posted, I remembered *Gordon* *Jacob*!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Too many composers - not enough time 

But isn't it great to never have the chance of getting bored so much to discover


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

mikeh375 said:


> How about Ades, not exactly neglected though. Huw Watkins is another fine composer (and pianist) as is his wife Helen Grime. Following that trail back, there is also Alexander Goehr (Watkins' professor).
> A few more...
> Turnage,
> Julian Anderson,
> ...


Goehr, I'm particularly keen on. I have quite a lot of Turnage CDs and haven't spun them in a while (except his opera 'Greek' which I took off the shelves about a year ago).

I'm listening to Saxton's 'Caritus' as I type. A short (1 CD) opera in 2 acts, but it seems to be fetching silly prices on Amazon, these days (I can't believe the neglect of this superb work).

I would unreservedly recommend the EMI CD of Saxton's orchestral works to anyone (directed by the sadly late maestro Knussens).

Bainbridge and Anderson are unfamiliar to me.










P.S. There's a second hand copy of this CD available on Amazon UK for £5.25 incl postage ....

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Robert-Sax...s=Robert+saxton&qid=1631174175&s=music&sr=1-2


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Frank Bridge - There is a willow grows aslant a brook: Impression for small orchestra

Some days ago, I listened to this gem for the first time. I was entranced. In light of the fact that Bridge was Benjamin Britten's music teacher, I can see how the latter composer was influenced by him. Bridge is brilliant at capturing a specific melancholic mood - this particular piece is infused with a remarkable variety of dark, water-drowned colors. It feels like the cold, wet heart of Ophelia.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I felt compelled to mention:

Sir Eugene Goossens
Edgar Leslie Bainton
Hubert Clifford
Benjamin Frankel
Edmund Rubbra
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor
William Alwyn
Roger Sacheverell Coke
Sir Charles Hubert Hastings Parry
Sir Charles Villiers Stanford
Sir Arnold Bax (still neglected, in concert anyway)
Cyril Scott
Margaret Hubicki
Frederic Cliffe
And yes, George Lloyd, Kenneth Leighton (try his piano works), Malcolm Arnold, and others already mentioned.


----------



## JohnP (May 27, 2014)

Malx said:


> Too many composers - not enough time
> 
> But isn't it great to never have the chance of getting bored so much to discover


I'd say it's a joy. And it's not just composers; it's pieces BY composers. And it's not just pieces, it's performances! (Gasp!) I've been doing this between sixty and seventy years and still haven't gotten to the bottom of it. I never will.


----------



## JohnP (May 27, 2014)

There's a wealth of fine music by York Bowen. Here's a good starting place.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Another I should have mentioned earlier, given I have a disc of his Cello Concerto played by Heinrich Schiff is - John Casken.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

JohnP said:


> There's a wealth of fine music by York Bowen. Here's a good starting place.
> 
> View attachment 159074


Often condemned for being conservative. I enjoy his chamber works and have a few Dutton Laboratories CDs which I find most appealing. I also have the Naxos CD of his string quartets c/w Phantasy Quintet, but I've never heard any of his piano music. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

'Neglected' is highly subjective. Some posts have mentioned Malcolm Arnold: neglected? No, though arguably under-appreciated. 
Anyway, I don't want to start an argument, just to put in another mention of Edmund Rubbra and Frank Bridge. Two fascinating composers whose music has really grown on me.
Oh yes, and Nicola Lefanu is well worth a listen.


----------



## whispering (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello

I would like to mention Rebecca Clarke, particularly her piano trio. Not a great deal of her music is available on current CDs. The trio can be heard on the GAMUT CLASSICS CD called British Piano Trios, along with John Ireland and Frank Bridge, two other composers mentioned on this thread. 

Now for a question if I may. I love the Bax Piano Quintet. Any suggestions of where next to look on that particular composer?

Thanks


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

whispering said:


> I love the Bax Piano Quintet. Any suggestions of where next to look on that particular composer?
> 
> Thanks


Harp quintet, symphonic poems (especially November Woods, Tintagel, Garden of Fand), symphonies (especially 3 and 6), concertos (violin, cello).

My own preferences - YMMV.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Following on from Pat's point a few posts earlier - that the term 'neglected' is a highly subjective one.

I would submit that *Peter Racine Fricker* may fall comfortably into the 'neglected' stable of composers, he certainly does for me.
A few recordings are available - what would we do without the 'Lyrita' label for many of the names mentioned in this thread - but his name is rarely mentioned on the boards.

I'm off to listen to one of his Symphonies right now.


----------



## whispering (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear Art Rock thank you for responding to my query.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Some of my favorites:

George Butterworth: A Shropshire Lad
George Butterworth: The Banks of Green Willow
George Butterworth: Two English Idylls
Cyril Scott: Symphony No.1
Sir Granville Bantock: Hebridean Symphony
Sir Granville Bantock: Celtic Symphony
Sir Granville Bantock: The Witch of Atlas
Sir Charles Villiers Stanford: Symphony No.5
Sir Charles Villiers Stanford: Clarinet Concerto
Herbert Howells: Suite for Orchestra 'The B's'
Herbert Howells: Three Dances for Violin and Orchestra
Herbert Howells: In Green Ways (orchestral version)
Herbert Howells: Concerto for Strings
Herbert Howells: Fantasy String Quartet
Herbert Howells: Pastoral Rhapsody
E.J. Moeran: Violin Concerto
E.J. Moeran: String Trio
E.J. Moeran: Cello Concerto


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

The Hammer just dropped!

I've neglected to mention this neglected book about the neglected film scores by British composers for neglected British cinema. Author David Huckvale is thorough ... but even he neglected composer Wilfred Josephs (who had scored the *Fanatic* flick with Tallulah Bankhead).










_Acknowledgments vii
Introduction 1

1. Maestros (John Hollingsworth, Marcus Dodds and Philip Martell) 7
2. The Horror from Vienna (Arnold Schoenberg) 25
3. Serial Killer (Benjamin Frankel) 38
4. Modified Modernism (Humphrey Searle and Elisabeth Lutyens) 54
5. The Uncanny (Richard Rodney Bennett) 71
6. Romantics (Harry Robinson and James Bernard) 88
7. Prehistoric Modernism (Mario Nascimbene and Tristram Cary) 115
8. Australian Menace (Don Banks and Malcolm Williamson) 133
9. Modern Gothic (Mike Vickers and John Cacavas) 154
10. Catching Up with the Future (Paul Glass) 178
11. Television Terror (John McCabe, Paul Patterson and David Bedford) 189

Conclusion 204
Glossary of Musical Terms 207
Select Discography 211
Select Bibliography 213
Index 215_


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Prodromides said:


> The Hammer just dropped!
> 
> I've neglected to mention this neglected book about the neglected film scores by British composers for neglected British cinema. Author David Huckvale is thorough ... but even he neglected composer Wilfred Josephs (who had scored the *Fanatic* flick with Tallulah Bankhead).
> 
> ...


Thank you!

This book has just gone on my list for my next round of purchases - looks fascinating!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

whispering said:


> Hello
> 
> I would like to mention Rebecca Clarke, particularly her piano trio. Not a great deal of her music is available on current CDs. The trio can be heard on the GAMUT CLASSICS CD called British Piano Trios, along with John Ireland and Frank Bridge, two other composers mentioned on this thread.
> 
> ...


Clarke's Piano Trio is a good 'un - thanks for the reminder.
For Bax, his two Violin Sonatas are good, and his Sonata for Flute and Harp is a gentle, lovely piece.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

He's been mentioned but worth mentioning again: Malcolm Arnold. Long timers of TC will know I think highly of his music. His symphonies are very unique and worth hearing. It's a pity they aren't performed more often.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Was Jonathan Harvey mentioned? I recently picked up his NMC recording of orchestral pieces inspired by his interest in Eastern spiritual traditions. Some very interesting and beautiful music.










I also recently acquired the Rawsthorne symphonies disc on Lyrita. I have about half of Rubbra's symphonies, and about five discs of Tippet's orchestral music but I still haven't listened to most of the symphonies or string quartets. I like Finzi, and Alwyn too. I have the latter's five symphonies on Lyrita. A couple of weeks ago a friend introduced me to Lilburn's 3rd symphony which I enjoyed very much. I just love the feel of the piece and the beautiful orchestration and writing for winds.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Some years ago, I bought this CD out of curiosity for the composer's work, not expecting too much. But the symphony absolutely blew my socks off!


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Robert Simpson is hardly neglected but this in my opinion is the best recording of any of his symphonies. The other guys have not otherwise been heard from


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

larold said:


> Robert Simpson is hardly neglected but this in my opinion is the best recording of any of his symphonies. The other guys have not otherwise been heard from
> 
> View attachment 159181


I beg to differ. Robert Simpson is very neglected. In 30 years of concert-going, only one professional performance of any of his symphonies has been given - luckily I attended.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

One I have a lot of time and admiration for, although I belive in total I own just three CDs of his music, is Nicholas Maw. I think his Life Studies is an astoundingly good piece of music....


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

CnC Bartok said:


> One I have a lot of time and admiration for, although I belive in total I own just three CDs of his music, is Nicholas Maw. I think his Life Studies is an astoundingly good piece of music....


Yes, good call CNC B

I don't know 'Life Studies'. I have Odyssey and the violin concerto, which I was at the UK premier and had a chat with Maw after the concert.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

HenryPenfold said:


> Some years ago, I bought this CD out of curiosity for the composer's work, not expecting too much. But the symphony absolutely blew my socks off!


Benjamin's Cantata "Storm Clouds" was used in Hitchcock's remake of "The Man Who Knew to Much". Arranged and conducted in the film by Bernard Herrmann.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Alfacharger said:


> Benjamin's Cantata "Storm Clouds" was used in Hitchcock's remake of "The Man Who Knew to Much". Arranged and conducted in the film by Bernard Herrmann.


I don't know that work - thanks!


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

whispering said:


> Hello
> 
> I would like to mention Rebecca Clarke, particularly her piano trio. Not a great deal of her music is available on current CDs. The trio can be heard on the GAMUT CLASSICS CD called British Piano Trios, along with John Ireland and Frank Bridge, two other composers mentioned on this thread.
> 
> ...


The Piano Sonatas are very good. Also the Cello Concerto


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Was Jonathan Harvey mentioned? I recently picked up his NMC recording of orchestral pieces inspired by his interest in Eastern spiritual traditions. Some very interesting and beautiful music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another big tick for Harvey: a wonderful composer who dies far too early. I find something similar in some of the music of Julian Anderson. And, while I am posting, let's not forget George Benjamin (who is sadly not that prolific).

For the rest - the older and mostly more conservative British composers who you mention - I also enjoy Rubbra, Finzi and Alwyn but I don't think they are top rank composers. Tippett, however, is a composer who IMO has produced a lot of truly great music. And Birtwistle, who you don't mention, seems a first class composer to me.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I still haven't explored any of Birtwistle's music. I've neglected my Tippett CDs like so much other stuff I have packed away. I have a Nimbus 4 disc set I want to dig out and spend some time listening to along with a John Ogden disc of piano works.


----------



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

I had no idea there were so many neo-classical British composers. I've made a shortlist of twelve to explore, from this thread.

The completion/realization of Moeran's symphony #2 by Martin Yates is well worth listening to.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

starthrower said:


> I still haven't explored any of Birtwistle's music. I've neglected my Tippett CDs like so much other stuff I have packed away. I have a Nimbus 4 disc set I want to dig out and spend some time listening to along with a John Ogden disc of piano works.


Birtwistle is not to be missed. Generally underrated and qualifies as neglected.

Tippett used to be programmed fairly regularly and I've attended a few gigs, but since his death, he's been pretty much ignored.

Ogdon is one of my favourite pianists - there's something oddly compelling about his playing that I can't explain. Sadly, he had some issues, bi-polar one of them I think.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

> Birtwistle is not to be missed. Generally underrated and qualifies as neglected.


The only piece I tried was a string quartet when I was looking for some material for our thread. But it didn't really do much for me. I guess I've grown a little weary of all of the modern, edgy sounds of much of contemporary music. I need some beauty, lyricism, and soulfulness in music. People like Lachenmann may be clever but it's not good music to my ears.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

starthrower said:


> The only piece I tried was a string quartet when I was looking for some material for our thread. But it didn't really do much for me. I guess I've grown a little weary of all of the modern, edgy sounds of much of contemporary music. I need some beauty, lyricism, and soulfulness in music. People like Lachenmann may be clever but it's not good music to my ears.


I know what you mean, I feel like that sometimes.

May I suggest 2 less idiosyncratic pieces: Gawain's Journey and the recent piano concerto, 'Responses, Sweet Disorder'?

I have the CD and I think it's an excellent example of how Birtwistle can be reachable and spellbinding.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll give it a listen, Henry. Thanks!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't hear a lot of Birtwistle to be filled with "modern, edgy sounds". To be sure he can deploy that sort of language but there is much more to him than that.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Enthusiast said:


> I don't hear a lot of Birtwistle to be filled with "modern, edgy sounds". To be sure he can deploy that sort of language but there is much more to him than that.


True. But if one's exposure is the string quartets and similar, one can be forgiven for not clutching him to one's bosom.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Enthusiast said:


> I don't hear a lot of Birtwistle to be filled with "modern, edgy sounds". To be sure he can deploy that sort of language but there is much more to him than that.


If you read my post again you'll see I wasn't just referring to Birtwistle. And as I stated, my comments directed toward him were in reference to one piece. But it's not untrue to say there is a plethora of spiky, edgy sounding pieces in contemporary music. I'm not in to that jarring, disjointed type of music. It's been done to death and I don't find it interesting in the least. I need a narrative flow or an enchanting sound world to keep me interested. I just started the Birtwistle piece Henry uploaded which definitely has that expansive sound world feel.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

HenryPenfold said:


> Birtwistle is not to be missed. Generally underrated and qualifies as neglected.
> 
> Tippett used to be programmed fairly regularly and I've attended a few gigs, but since his death, he's been pretty much ignored.
> 
> Ogdon is one of my favourite pianists - there's something oddly compelling about his playing that I can't explain. Sadly, he had some issues, bi-polar one of them I think.


Paranoid psychosis really did for John Ogdon. Very sad. We saw him at the RFH a couple of days before one of his breakdowns. His performance of SVR's Paganini Rhapsody was memorable. At the end of it, the applause seemed to take him by surprise. I have no idea where he thought he was.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I have to endorse (previously mentioned) Grace Williams. I had heard nothing by her until Sea Sketches just played on BBC Radio 3. Very nice!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Paranoid psychosis really did for John Ogdon. Very sad. We saw him at the RFH a couple of days before one of his breakdowns. His performance of SVR's Paganini Rhapsody was memorable. At the end of it, the applause seemed to take him by surprise. I have no idea where he thought he was.


Ogdon's death was a real loss. I remember an episode of the arts programme _The South Bank Show_ focussing on him - among other things it showed him at home working on a piece inspired by _Moby Dick_ (he was playing piano while watching footage of the 1956 film adaptation). He seemed in good spirits but there was no denying that he came over as quite a vulnerable soul. Sadly he died not too long afterwards.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Symphony no. 11 - _19 minutes_

*Daniel Jones*, indisputably Welsh!

There's something that I find so attractive about the overall understatement of 'second division' self-conscious British composers who were neglected by the BBC in their heyday.


----------



## hvannes (Jul 14, 2021)

Thanks for bringing up Daniel Jones, a composer that I've come to appreciate a lot lately. Sadly, apart from a Wikipedia entry, there is not much information to be found about him online.

I wish he had a Society with a dedicated website like Simpson and Brian.


----------



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

I'll add to the previous two posts that Daniel Jones is probably the best "new" composer I've found via this thread. It's annoying that lots of his symphony videos on YT are old recordings with hissing in the background that ruins them. I was quite impressed with his first symphony in particular, although the slow movement sounded like Schubert's (lovely) Unfinished one.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

What a great thread! I think *William Wordsworth* should get whirled more often. I enjoy his symphonies very much indeed. Lyrita has some cracking recordings and Toccata Classics has done a big effort of letting us know much of his work. The solid playing of the Liepaja Symphony Orchestra conducted by John Gibbons may widen his appeal.

Regards


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Prodromides said:


> He was a male witch.
> 
> [me love bad jokes; gimmie badder ones]


The thing is, he WAS a male witch and Satanist. He committed suicide and his body was discovered in a room with Satanic literature. Those British and their "Old Religion".


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

christomacin said:


> The thing is, he WAS a male witch and Satanist. He committed suicide and his body was discovered in a room with Satanic literature. Those British and their "Old Religion".


Thanks for the info; interesting that his music was published under the name 'Warlock'.

In my previous post, I was merely attempting to tease 'Becca' with a pun (my mind was recalling an early '70s Benny Hill sketch wherein he was refering to motorcyclists as 'men witches'  )


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

*Edmund Rubbra* (1901-1986) - Symphony No.6 op.80 (1953/4)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Norman Del Mar
Recorded 1st April 1980, Kingsway Hall London. - _circa 33 minutes_
Label: Lyrita

A ravishing opening movement that belies highly potent writing that Del Mar shapes beautifully with an orchestra that is obviously very familiar with his art.

This gives way to a slowly-unfolding second movement that, as the story goes, describes the geologically varied landscapes of the Chilterns where Rubbra had a cottage. In this highly evocative movement, Rubbra finesses a beautiful oboe solo into the fabric of the music. Gorgeous!

The third movement marked _poco andante _(ending with an allegro moderato) , is no crude jaunty interlude but a thematically seamless, interestingly scored gateway to a finale full of splendour that, along with the first movement, bookends the inner movements to perfection.

The sound quality of this recording is astonishing (check the plaintive woodwinds in the finale) and I only wish there was capability for recordings to be made like this today.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

William Baines (1899 - 1922) is best known - if he is known at all - for his exquisite piano music. Influenced by Debussy, the mainly descriptive pieces have a magic of their own and are memorable and beautifully written. There was a BBC radio play about him some years ago which is worth looking out for if it turns up on Radio 4 Extra.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

One of the greatest paradoxes. First of all,what is “British” “English””Scotland(I’m still trying to figure out the difference between Scotch and Scottish(so),Wales, I don’t even know how to geographic talk about this. Whatever. The entire body of land that of off the continuous European continent,northwest of the most western boundary of the European continent. 

As I said. A paradox. A geographical land mass that has been extremely supportive of what we call “classical music” in term of reproducing CM(playing the music of the mainland European continent) but there really has been a dearth of English composers to rank along Haydn,Mozart,Beethoven,Brahms,Mahler and then there are the French composers especially of the Impessionist school.” The paradox. 

I respect the posts offered. But aren’t they truly to be considered as minor composers in the greater scheme of “classical” music.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

*Robert Simpson* (1921-1997) Symphony No 5 (1972) Commissioned by the London Symphony Orchestra

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis

Premier performance, recorded live at the Royal Festival Hall London - BBC Radio 3 broadcast, 3rd may 1973 - _39 minutes

_Label: Lyrita

Roughly five sections played continuously with no break. Even to the untrained ear it is clear that this music is extremely cogently written, and very closely argued.

It contains the most furious music and tranquil interludes and one is kept on the edge of one's seat throughout, genuinely not knowing what is coming next. But everything is 'meant', nothing is gratuitous. This may be my favourite Simpson symphony, one that I had the good fortune to hear in concert in the early 1990s in London with Mrs Penfold.

Earlier today I listened to my trusty Vernon Handley RPO (Hyperion) CD. The RPO are no match for the LSO and Davis brings real fire and menace to the performance that is absent in Handley's studio recording. However, I value them equally as there is something cool, steady and _Nielsen-like _in Handley's performance. Not as high voltage, but _cultivated_.

Fabulous music - if only there were more recordings to hear, and perhaps the possibility of a concert performance!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

FrankinUsa said:


> One of the greatest paradoxes. First of all,what is "British" "English""Scotland(I'm still trying to figure out the difference between Scotch and Scottish(so),Wales, I don't even know how to geographic talk about this. Whatever. The entire body of land that of off the continuous European continent,northwest of the most western boundary of the European continent.


Whatabout a Frank in USA? Would he still be Frankish?


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

HenryPenfold said:


> *Robert Simpson* (1921-1997) Symphony No 5 (1972) Commissioned by the London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis
> 
> ...


This is one I'll be checking out Henry! I remember him being discussed on the radio (BBC Radio Three) , I must admit I am not familiar with his work , so this is an exciting prospect :tiphat:

My father liked the Birtwistles and Wordsworths of this world  but this one wasn't in his collection


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

FrankinUsa said:


> One of the greatest paradoxes. First of all,what is "British" "English"*"Scotland(I'm still trying to figure out the difference between Scotch and Scottish(so)*,Wales, I don't even know how to geographic talk about this. Whatever. The entire body of land that of off the continuous European continent,northwest of the most western boundary of the European continent.


Hopefully I can help - Scotch is a drink, Scottish or Scots is how I as a born and bred Scotsman prefer to be referred too :tiphat:.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

HerbertNorman said:


> This is one I'll be checking out Henry! I remember him being discussed on the radio (BBC Radio Three) , I must admit I am not familiar with his work , so this is an exciting prospect :tiphat:
> 
> My father liked the Birtwistles and Wordsworths of this world  but this one wasn't in his collection


Good to hear!

I've been a huge fan of Simpson for many years and I cannot understand the neglect of such powerful music.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"George Frederick Pinto (1786-1806) was a child prodigy on violin and piano, playing his first violin concerto at the age of 11. His untimely death at the age of 21 prompted his teacher and mentor, the famous impresario Salomon, to say: 'If he had lived…England would have had the honour to produce a second Mozart'.
Pinto's surviving music is focused on the piano, but he also wrote three sonatas with violin parts which depart from the convention of their time in being equally weighted with the piano part; perhaps because he could lay claim, like Mozart, to virtuoso abilities on both instruments. They were published in the year of his death, 1806, and they demanded, like Mozart, skilled practitioners above the level of most amateur music-making. In executing the violin part for this recording, Robert Bachara has decided to use extensive ornamentation, indeed in certain places to through-compose and supplement his part, which without doubt highlights the equal stature of the violin part.
Pinto's bold harmonic and melodic language, his experiments in form and keyboard writing are all well ahead of his time and invite comparison with early-Romantic pioneers such as Schubert and Beethoven. They appear to belong to mainstream German chamber music: on the one hand, looking back to Haydn and Mozart; and on the other, heralding Brahms, or even Reger (in the chromatic harmonization of the First Sonata's finale)." -[from the video description]


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

FrankinUsa said:


> I respect the posts offered. But aren't they truly to be considered as minor composers in the greater scheme of "classical" music.


The Romantic period was not fertile ground, but there are many wonderful 20th century British composers. They hold up nicely to composers from most other countries with a rich classical tradition.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

*Robert Simpson* - Symphony #7

Prompted by Art Rock's post #3234 in the Current Listening Vol VIII.

One of 2 CDs of Simpson's music (the other was Symphony 9) I eagerly awaited and rushed out and bought in 1988, even before my 'Johnny Come Lately' classic music collecting had properly begun.

Taken from the CD booklet:

''..... Written for a performance on record without a public concert in mind........ written for one man sitting in a chair, listening by himself."

This is an astonishingly direct modern symphony written for a Haydn/early Beethoven size orchestra, with augmented strings to counterbalance the forcible woodwind and timpani writing - does that not whet the appetite?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I was going to post the same symphony here today (went straight to bed after listening yesterday).


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

*Malcolm Arnold - Live In Concert!

Tod Handley, London Philharmonic Orchestra.*


An unmissable CD of some captivating Arnold works, all recorded live in London's Royal Festival Hall on 24th September 2004.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

FrankinUsa said:


> One of the greatest paradoxes. First of all,what is “British” “English””Scotland(I’m still trying to figure out the difference between Scotch and Scottish(so),Wales, I don’t even know how to geographic talk about this. Whatever. The entire body of land that of off the continuous European continent,northwest of the most western boundary of the European continent.
> 
> As I said. A paradox. A geographical land mass that has been extremely supportive of what we call “classical music” in term of reproducing CM(playing the music of the mainland European continent) but there really has been a dearth of English composers to rank along Haydn,Mozart,Beethoven,Brahms,Mahler and then there are the French composers especially of the Impessionist school.” The paradox.
> 
> I respect the posts offered. But aren’t they truly to be considered as minor composers in the greater scheme of “classical” music.


The only Britain is Benjamin Britten.

British is a word the English like to use as a catch all for the various indentured slaves they’ve managed to accumulate over the last 1,000 years - e.g. Taffy, Jock and any Commonwealth athletes they can use in the Olympic Games…


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Ludwig Schon said:


> The only Britain is Benjamin Britten.
> 
> British is a word the English like to use as a catch all for the various indentured slaves they’ve managed to accumulate over the last 1,000 years - e.g. Taffy, Jock and any Commonwealth athletes they can use in the Olympic Games…


It's a simple innocuous handle for anyone born or assimilated into the British Isles (although we give bog-trotters an opt-out) 😉


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

HenryPenfold said:


> It's a simple innocuous handle for anyone born or assimilated into the British Isles (although we give bog-trotters an opt-out) 😉


Ah, sure, poor Taffy is too busy worrying sheep and Ol’ Jock is comatose, having mainlined too many Buckfast flavoured deep-fried Mars bars to notice how successfully Boris has Got Brexit Done!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Ludwig Schon said:


> Ah, sure, poor Taffy is too busy worrying sheep and Ol’ Jock is comatose, having mainlined too many Buckfast flavoured deep-fried Mars bars to notice how successfully Boris has Got Brexit Done!





Ludwig Schon said:


> Ah, sure, poor Taffy is too busy worrying sheep and Ol’ Jock is comatose, having mainlined too many Buckfast flavoured deep-fried Mars bars to notice how successfully Boris has Got Brexit Done!


You have distilled the entire transaction into its indivisible element - I'm going to crib your precise lexicon Into my future discourse.......


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Malx said:


> Hopefully I can help - Scotch is a drink, Scottish or Scots is how I as a born and bred Scotsman prefer to be referred too :tiphat:.


Scottish eggs?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

HenryPenfold said:


> Scottish eggs?


Thanks Henry for indicating another misuse of 'Scotch' by non-Scots - Scotch Eggs are maybe an English concoction first put together by Fortnum & Mason or more likely imported into the UK from India. There is no evidence of a 'Scottish' connection at all.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I had a scotch egg on honeymoon in Scotland, does that count as evidence for a link Malx?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

mikeh375 said:


> I had a scotch egg on honeymoon in Scotland, does that count as evidence for a link Malx?


Hard to argue with that mike!


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Malx said:


> Thanks Henry for indicating another misuse of 'Scotch' by non-Scots - Scotch Eggs are maybe an English concoction first put together by Fortnum & Mason or more likely imported into the UK from India. *There is no evidence of a 'Scottish' connection at all.*


There is also a "Manchester egg" - a pickled egg wrapped in a mixture of pork meat and Lancashire black pudding - If interested, contact Merl.

There is also a "Worcester egg" - an egg pickled in Worcestershire sauce and clad in a mixture of local sausage meat and white pudding. - If interested, contact ElgarsGhost

There is no clear evidence that British composers, neglected or otherwise, have a clear preference for any of the three.

I've gone through 3 of the 20 volumes of the "New Grove Dictionary of Music and Musicians" and have yet to uncover anything in regards to means and methods of egg consumption by composers, conductors, or performers.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

^^^look under booze consumption Shaughnessy.....


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

HenryPenfold said:


> *Edmund Rubbra* (1901-1986) - Symphony No.6 op.80 (1953/4)
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Norman Del Mar
> Recorded 1st April 1980, Kingsway Hall London. - _circa 33 minutes_
> ...


Oh yes, Rubbra in sympathetic hands such as Del Mar can be unexpected and wonderful. Much neglected.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

HenryPenfold said:


> It's a simple innocuous handle for anyone born or assimilated into the British Isles (although we give bog-trotters an opt-out) 😉


Bog-trotters?! I very much beg yer pardon, so I do! 🇨🇮


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Bog-trotters?! I very much beg yer pardon, so I do! 🇨🇮


You do know that the Cote d’Ivorie was a French rather than an English colony, right?

The poor, ignorant Ingerlunders continue to exemplify that MCG refrain to Phil Tufnell: 

“Hey Tuffers, giz ya brain, mate. We’re building an idiot!”


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

FrankinUsa said:


> ... First of all,what is “British” “English””Scotland(I’m still trying to figure out the difference between Scotch and Scottish(so)


For what it's worth I'll just mention that John Kenneth Galbraith, a Canadian economist who became a professor at Harvard, wrote a little semi-autobiographical book called "The Scotch" about the people in southwestern Ontario north of Lake Erie. They were descended from Scottish settlers and called themselves Scotch as did Galbraith. Is "Scotch" a North Americanism when applied to people?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

^^ Ahh but John Semple Galbraith, a historian specializing in the British Empire who served as the chancellor the the University of California, San Diego, made it quite clear to this particular Sassenach that he was a Scot!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

*Edmund Rubbra* - Symphony #6

Philharmonia Orchestra, Norman Del Mar. 
Recorded April 1980
label: Lyrita

Rubbra's finest symphony, in my opinion, and its best recorded performance.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

HenryPenfold said:


> *Edmund Rubbra* (1901-1986) - Symphony No.6 op.80 (1953/4)
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra, Norman Del Mar
> Recorded 1st April 1980, Kingsway Hall London. - _circa 33 minutes_
> ...


Just finished my 3rd listen through the 6th today - Thea Musgrave next.........


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

*Thea Musgrave - *"Phoenix Rising" (1997). - _21 minutes 5 seconds_

I now have 4 TM CDs and they all contain music of the highest calibre - it's really hard to understand why this remarkable Scots woman's (living in the US since 1972) music receives such little attention.

All the works on this CD are excellent in my opinion, but it's Phoenix Rising that steals the show. The writing for brass and percussion in particular is stellar!

Here's John Quinn's (MusicWeb International) insightful review - MUSGRAVE Phoenix Rising, Loch Ness, Poets in Love LYRITA SRCD372 [JQ] Classical Music Reviews: February 2019 - MusicWeb-International


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

HenryPenfold said:


> *Thea Musgrave *
> I now have 4 TM CDs and they all contain music of the highest calibre - it's really hard to understand why this remarkable Scots woman's (living in the US since 1972) music receives such little attention.


I expect one of the 4 CDs is this Cala album on Musgrave's concertante works for (bass) clarinet 










Her music would get more attention if such was written for Indiana Jones, Harry Potter & E.T.

As for former Brits living in U.S.A., Bernard Rands is another besides Musgrave - I trust Mr. Penfold has discs of music by Rands, too.

and ... as for U.K. => U.S.A. composers who receive little attention, I feel obliged to mention Lyn Murray (a Londoner born as Lionel Breeze) who had a career writing for cinema and mostly television who is as little-known amongst the soundtrack collecting community as Thea Musgrave is amidst us contemporary music enthusiasts.
Lyn Murray's music for The Alfred Hitchcock Hour and Irwin Allen's The Time Tunnel is superb; sampling an episode or 2 should not be wasted time unrewarded.

I wish CM Radio would cease repeats of Star Wars stuff and in its stead disseminate music by Musgrave, Rands + many other underdogs.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Prodromides said:


> I expect one of the 4 CDs is this Cala album on Musgrave's concertante works for (bass) clarinet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are the 4 TM CDs that I have.

Coincidentally, I saw that bass clarinet set last week and placed it in my basket! Not pressed buy - yet 😅

I have no discs of Rands Music, but you've prompted me to put his music on my 'to listen to' list.......

US-wise, Lyn Murray looks interesting (Scots name?)


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I've enjoyed everything I've heard by Robert Saxton. He is highly respected but hardly ever represented on the large concert scene so far as I know. The piece I know best of all by him is his Concerto for Orchestra and have him on my 'get to know more' list.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Here are the 2 releases I have on B. Rands: ARSIS Audio: CD156


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Henry P. & Mike H. should 'wander' 'round to this:


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

HenryPenfold said:


> US-wise, Lyn Murray looks interesting (Scots name?)


Not aware of his ancestry; my understanding is that 'Lyn Murray' was his professional name.
Very little of his music made it onto commercial albums - and half of these are out-of-print.
Don't know of any concert works, but if you don't mind lightweight jazziness Murray's *Wives & Lovers* is available: Who's Been Sleeping in My Bed? / Wives and Lovers - Quartet Records 

Samples on his 3 segments for THE TIME TUNNEL are perhaps the best way to get into Lyn's dramatic writing: THE TIME TUNNEL – VOL 1: LIMITED EDITION (3-CD SET) (lalalandrecords.com)


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Prodromides said:


> Not aware of his ancestry; my understanding is that 'Lyn Murray' was his professional name.
> Very little of his music made it onto commercial albums - and half of these are out-of-print.
> Don't know of any concert works, but if you don't mind lightweight jazziness Murray's *Wives & Lovers* is available: Who's Been Sleeping in My Bed? / Wives and Lovers - Quartet Records
> 
> Samples on his 3 segments for THE TIME TUNNEL are perhaps the best way to get into Lyn's dramatic writing: THE TIME TUNNEL – VOL 1: LIMITED EDITION (3-CD SET) (lalalandrecords.com)


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Strange, I can't think of a British expatriate composer in Canada since the death of Derek Holman in 2019, a sadly neglected and underrated composer.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derek_Holman


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Roger Knox said:


> Strange, I can't think of a British expatriate composer in Canada since the death of Derek Holman in 2019, a sadly neglected and underrated composer.
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derek_Holman


Now that you've tweaked my interest, I think I'll find some time to provide a bit more on Derek Holman who was highly-regarded by musicians who worked with him. Over the years there have of course been many fine composers in Canada who were born in Britain. I can't believe there are none now and will look into this question more thoroughly.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

*Justin Connolly* (1933-2020) - Verse (for 8 soloists) Op. 7b (1969) - _11 minutes 53 seconds_
John Alldis Choir - recorded 1972, St John Smith's square London.
Label: Lyrita

An engaging opening to this 56 minute disc of avant-garde, second viennese school influenced music by the late Justin Connolly.

This music and these composers are sadly neglected.

Thanks to Lyrita, we can still access this marvellous repertoire.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

*Robert Still* (1910-1971)
String Quartet no. 4 (1964) 
Villiers Quartet
Performance length - 19 minutes 21 seconds
Label: Naxos


Robert Still's neglect is hard to understand (beyond The BBC's preference for more atonal/modernist composers in the 1960s). All four quartets are engaging and sufficiently challenging to encourage repeated listens. My current favourite is the fourth.

Well done Naxos and the Villiers Quartet for championing this repertoire.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

HenryPenfold said:


> *Robert Still* (1910-1971)


Still is still neglected?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


> Still is still neglected?


I'd say so. But it's a very subjective idea. I tend towards the wider definition and would include Michael Tippett for example, and Peter Maxwell Davies (no complete recordings of his symphonies and is rarely programmed at concerts).


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

HenryPenfold said:


> I'd say so. But it's a very subjective idea. I tend towards the wider definition and would include Michael Tippett for example, and Peter Maxwell Davies (no complete recordings of his symphonies and is rarely programmed at concerts).


Tippett may still get programmed - Edward Gardner has been doing so, for example - and could enjoy a resurgence of interest soon. I agree that PMD has been very poorly served by the recording industry. I'm not sure why as from reading these pages he seems to have a lot of supporters.

Neglected is a difficult concept. Much of, say, Berlioz or Dvorak are also rarely programmed but are known as among the greats.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Enthusiast said:


> Tippett may still get programmed - Edward Gardner has been doing so, for example - and could enjoy a resurgence of interest soon. I agree that PMD has been very poorly served by the recording industry. I'm not sure why as from reading these pages he seems to have a lot of supporters.
> 
> Neglected is a difficult concept. Much of, say, Berlioz or Dvorak are also rarely programmed but are known as among the greats.


I wouldn't say it's a difficult concept, not if you avoid being overly forensic and treat it as a conversation enabler, rather an attempt at discovering universal truths 

P.S. In the last 4 months I've been to concerts in London which programmed Dvorak works, including the LPO doing his marvellous 7th symphony


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Thanks. Re Dvorak and Berlioz I referred to "much of" their music. Dvorak's last 3 or 4 symphonies are often programmed, I agree.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

*Anthony Payne *(1936-2021)

*Time's Arrow* (1990)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis - performance duration: circa 28 minutes
Label: NMC


It was a sad loss last year when Anthony Payne passed away last year. Not nearly enough of Payne's music is available (although there's a fair bit) and this tone poem/symphony in one movement/semi-concerto for orchestra (?) is arguably the best of the lot, IMO.

An utterly engaging 27 minutes or so,of tightly argued modernist orchestral music with romantic overtones, expertly played by the BBC Symphony, directed by Andrew Davis.

I would urge people to at least listen to this captivating piece, and direct you towards Presto Music who currently have the 16 bits CD quality download for sale at a steal for just two English pounds and sixty five pennies (£2.65) - Payne: Time's Arrow


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

*Robin Holloway* (born 1943)

*Second Concerto For Orchestra* Op. 40 (1978)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Oliver Knussen.
Performance Duration - 33 minutes 45 seconds
Label: NMC

This is perhaps Holloway's most vigorous and extraordinary orchestral set-pieces of all five of his concertos for orchestra. A big orchestra, with a large percussion section that, along with the triple winds and brass, has a lot to do!

Oliver Knussen keenly directs the BBC Symphony who relish the challenging score and are clearly having a whale of a time!

I have attended so many BBC SO concerts down the years and will say that when conducted by a Boulez or a Knussen, in challenging modern contemporary music, they are second to none.

The NMC team have produced a recording that completely captures this huge orchestral canvass in demonstration bracket sound quality. This is a disc that has been in my collection since it was first released and I'm always consumed with anticipation each and every time I take it from the shelf.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

HenryPenfold said:


> I wouldn't say it's a difficult concept, not if you avoid being overly forensic and treat it as a conversation enabler, rather an attempt at discovering universal truths


("It" = "neglected") ... very well put! We have "neglected composers," and "unheralded composers," and there are quite a few other terms around. I too use "neglected" in the broad sense, not for truly obscure composers. But really the point is to be understood whatever word you use. And as you imply conversation in that spirit is more to be valued than aggressive hairsplitting.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

*Hugh Wood* (1932-2021)

*Scenes From Comus* Op. 6 (1962-5) 
BBC Symphony Orchestra; Geraldine McGreevy, soprano; Daniel Norman, tenor; Andrew Davis, conductor.
Performance duration: 28 minutes, 6 seconds.
Label: NMC

Last year saw the passing of the British composer, Hugh Wood. An extremely erudite man whose compositions are expertly crafted and, to my ears, always straddle the modernist and the traditional classical.

His breakthrough piece, and first work for full orchestra (and voices), was 'Scenes From Comus' a Proms commission, premiered in 1965. It's a tone poem for orchestra, soprano and tenor, based on *John Milton*'s 'Comus (a masque etc)'.

This excellent CD also includes his largest piece, 'Symphony' 1982 Op. 21, which lasts over 41 minutes. A much cherished CD.

Hugh Wood qualifies utterly as a neglected, underrated and ignored composer of indisputably outstanding classical music. RIP, maestro.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

Just listened to the symphony and it's undoubtedly an eclectic work of considerable imagination. Thanks for drawing my attention to it!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

dko22 said:


> Just listened to the symphony and it's undoubtedly an eclectic work of considerable imagination. Thanks for drawing my attention to it!


Yes, it's a considerable work all-round!

Wood did not compose a huge number of works, partly because he took time and effort in crafting every opus as a perfectly-shaped masterpiece. Symphony Op.21 is a very good example.

Any deliberate stylistic references (I wouldn't go quite as far as eclectic) such as Die Zauberföte, are finessed so carefully into a modernist soundscape (the booklet describes it as "the playing out of some intense but unconfessed psychodrama") that one (I, for one) barely notices........

I've just listened to it all through again and I'm astonished at how good this music is - I don't understand why it is not so well known amongst classical music fans.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

What few works Hugh Wood wrote were generally excellent. His piano concerto is an absolute banger…


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Ludwig Schon said:


> What few works Hugh Wood wrote were generally excellent. His piano concerto is an absolute banger…
> View attachment 168856


Egg wetter gree!


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

HenryPenfold said:


> Egg wetter gree!


Egg-saladly… 🍳 🥗


----------

